# OH GAWD! Kitchen Cabinets?



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

We had a faucet leak so my wife decided she wanted a new faucet. Done. Now it turns out the copper supply line had a small leak and we have damage I will be repairing today.

Then she says, I hate this corner sink. Can we replace it? Me, Not with out a lot of work.

So, she was browsing the inet for kitchen cabinet layouts and she says...*"Honey, you can make these."*


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Rut ro....


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

BTDT...
If mama ain't happy then nobody's happy..:whistling2:
Cowboy up & do it... we'll help ya as best we can.
..Jon..


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> We had a faucet leak so my wife decided she wanted a new faucet. Done. Now it turns out the copper supply line had a small leak and we have damage I will be repairing today.
> 
> Then she says, I hate this corner sink. Can we replace it? Me, Not with out a lot of work.
> 
> So, she was browsing the inet for kitchen cabinet layouts and she says...*"Honey, you can make these."*


Sounds like a good time to buy some new tools. My OL will never complain about buying tools when i need them for a project she wants done...


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

d_slat said:


> Sounds like a good time to buy some new tools. My OL will never complain about buying tools when i need them for a project she wants done...


Exactly the reason I got a dadi stack and hvlp gun last weekend.


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

Well I don't have a wife but if I had a husband who uttered those words to me then I would definitely parlay it into buying more tools. I mean, you can't do a good job without the right tools.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

She stayed up all night designing the first project...a built in buffet in our dining room. 

I drew the outline of the front...ten feet wide. Then cut out some 2,3 and 4 foot pieces that fit the drawing. When I went to bed she was searching the inet on her iPad for ideas. I told her to shrink the pics to fit her pieces and trace the outline.

Hi tek *******! 
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeppirs. 

I was wanting a drum sander. Heh heh


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I went to the lumber yard to check out their plywood inventory. I think I have it narrowed down to either the UV China Birch Pre finished both sides or the domestic UV Maple prefinished both sides.

While there I checked out their "shorts" bin and it had a good supply of poplar (48 inches and under) which is 50% off regular price. I bought more than enough to build the face frames for the buffett destined for the dining room.

I still have a few things to do before getting started like modifying the TS rails for wider cuts, and finishing up a toy box and two other small projects.

I bought a 55 inch piece of 1x12 barn wood to make a picture frame with. Whew, that wood is expensive. Regardless, we are expecting our first great grandson in November and I am going to make a cowboy picture frame for his mother complete with barbed wire. He doesn't know it yet, but he is going to be a cowboy! 

So...the wheels are in motion. I may not be a cabinet maker yet, but pretty soon, I will be. 
Mike


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

The UV cat. prefinished is nice stuff, let us know your experience with it. I assume since you have 2 sides prefinished you are either installing in an alcove or you will skin the end piece.

Enjoy the build and post pics!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The wall of our pantry and the wall at the other end of the buffet protrude out past the cabinet by a few inches so the finished cabinets will truly appear to be built in...sorta like the image below I found for an example.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> I was wanting a drum sander. Heh heh


She said yes!

New Grizzly G0458 has been ordered. 

Early Christmas present for sure.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> She said yes!
> 
> New Grizzly G0458 has been ordered.
> 
> Early Christmas present for sure.


I love the smell of new tools!!!!

Sounds like a great purchase. I've been looking at that unit in the local Grizzly Showroom. I will be very interested in your opinions of this machine, specifically if the 2 1/2" dust port works well and the trueness across the width associated with the unsupported end.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Burb said:


> I love the smell of new tools!!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great purchase. I've been looking at that unit in the local Grizzly Showroom. I will be very interested in your opinions of this machine, specifically if the 2 1/2" dust port works well and the trueness across the width associated with the unsupported end.


I have the Harbor Freight 2hp dust collector, so hopefully, it will work OK. It easily keeps up with my planer and 6 inch jointer.

I have built several toy boxes and a couple of teachers podiums so I hope to put it to good use sanding the panels as well as the face frames and doors for our kitchen cabinets. 

Looks like I am going to be a busy ol retired guy for several months to come. :icon_smile:


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

*green with envy*

I need a thickness sander in the worst way but it's just not in the budget....*sigh*

..Jon..


----------

